# Gigabyte Extreme Overclocker Competition 2013 Livestream - Hwbot-Team von PC Games Hardware ist mit dabei



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gigabyte Extreme Overclocker Competition 2013 Livestream - Hwbot-Team von PC Games Hardware ist mit dabei*

					Heute startet die Gigabyte Extreme Overclocker Competition 2013 in Heilbronn. Ab sofort kann im Livestream das Geschehen hautnah mitverfolgt werden. Das Hwbot-Team von PC Games Hardware ist mit dabei!

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gigabyte Extreme Overclocker Competition 2013 Livestream - Hwbot-Team von PC Games Hardware ist mit dabei*


----------



## crae (16. August 2013)

Vielleicht liegts an meiner Leitung, aber der Stream laggt gewaltig bzw die Bildqualität bricht immer wieder ein.

mfg, crae


----------



## keinnick (17. August 2013)

Schade, verpasst.


----------

